# Rescue Audit



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Hi all, can anyone tell me what that certified audit is that rescues can get to show transparency in their finances? It's something like CCS? A couple of C's in it I remember. Maybe I don't remember correctly but I remember a Virginia GS rescue asking if other rescues thought this was worth it, but that was on another forum (a local rescue forum) and it was quite some time ago. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Ask ILGHAUS. She posted a bunch of information a while back on that very subject. I did a quick search, but I did not find the link. I think it was a few months ago.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

If your rescue is organized as a public charity under 501(c)(3) tax status the only audit that I can think of the rescue paying for would be completed by a CPA (Certified Public Accountant). Some organizations (such as our local Humane Society) have an outside certified audit on the financial books. Many larger *grant funders *and those *organizations that list and grade non-profits *require a certified audit from an outside source so in this case I would say yes, the cost is worth it. 

If your organization (this is meant as a general you and not any particular rescue) is preparing for *a defense in a lawsuit *once again I would recommend having a certified outside audit done on your finanacies. 

Now if you are being *audited by the IRS *then the value of an outside financial audit goes up also. 

Other than a general financial audit I can not think of any that would be needed by a rescue unless it was a specialized one on the state or local level and these I am not aware of.

Right now I am just drawing a blank on any type of audits for a non-profit organized under a 501(c)(3). Maybe what you are thinking of is not an actual audit but some other type of certification or compliance issue from a state or local agency?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Jazy's Mom, I went and found a link to one of the threads that I had started before. I didn't read all the way through it so not sure if this is the thread you were referring to. Thread Link 

I also did an update while I had it located so it is now brought up front again anyway.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: StrongheartHi all, can anyone tell me what that certified audit is that rescues can get to show transparency in their finances? It's something like CCS? A couple of C's in it I remember. Maybe I don't remember correctly but I remember a Virginia GS rescue asking if other rescues thought this was worth it, but that was on another forum (a local rescue forum) and it was quite some time ago.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but the thread comes to mind, too tired to read through it though:

State forms for rescues, posted by Lea at VGSR

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=696477&page=18#Post696477


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

This is excellent info. Thanks all. I discovered what I was thinking of was the audit required by CFC to participate, and misreading it thinking CFC was an auditing organization.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you required to do a yearly audit? Just curious.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

To get in with CFC, I think so, yes. But for the state? No. However, I think it's a good idea but would definitely take advantage of the pro bono volunteers in that area, Maryland is good about that, thankfully.


----------

